# skiing in pagosa springs



## moeman (Jul 10, 2012)

Does anyone know how the skiing is in pagoda springs and how the wyndam is there? How far is the resort from the ski area? Is it an easy drive or would u need a 4wd vehicle. Ive read some bad reviews about the Wyndham there. We 'be stayed at the Wyndham in flagstaff and loved it but was looking for a resort near a better ski area. We live in AZ so pagoda springs wouldn't be that long of a drive.


----------



## myhottoddy (Jul 11, 2012)

*Pagosa Springs*

We stay at Wyndham Pagosa Springs regularily.  It beats Wyndham Flagstaff hands down. Try to geal a Teal Landing, A-side or Perigrine A-side deluxe 1 BR.  Wolf Creek ski area is about 25 miles east.  You will need  4-wheel drive to go over Wolf Creek Pass to ski area. Pagosa Springs is small and does not have the dining available in Flagstaff.


----------



## StevenWinters (Jul 27, 2012)

Try to search online. Maybe the resort does have a website which contains information about the ski area.

Budget Ski Resorts


----------



## Lee B (Aug 2, 2012)

I took family there several years ago and did fine. We had a nice 2-side lockoff unit, so double washers-dryers and fridges. The Wolf Creek ski resort was great for us--good lessons for newbies and variety of runs. We didn't have 4WD and did okay.

The springs were fun too. Don't miss out on them. Remember the swimsuits.


----------



## mshatty (Aug 3, 2012)

Wolf Creek Ski Resort's reputation is having lots of snow early and late.  It is also one of the reasonably priced ski resorts in Colorado.

Here's a link to the various Wyndham Pagosa Springs HOA's that comprise its TS resort.

http://www.wyndhampagosa.net/


----------



## PStreet1 (Aug 4, 2012)

You might try Boss Hogg's Restaurant and Saloon (used to be Hogg's Breath)--$12.00 early bird special prime rib.  It's close to the resort.


----------

